# Tanner Highlight Reel Video/Pics



## PingPong (Aug 13, 2013)

I didn't know if this should go under "memories" or not, but oh well, here it is.. Just a quick mash up of pics and some video clips over the years. About 2:35 long. He passed away in Aug 2013. Check it out!

http://vimeo.com/83953658


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That is just a beautiful tribute to Tanner. He obviously had a wonderful life!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Great video! Looks like you guys had plenty of great adventures together


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

That was An AWESOME compilation of a great life!! Looks like Tanner loved every minute of it!!
Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Really fun to watch! Thanks for posting!


----------



## PingPong (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for comments. 

I've never been on the forum but thought if anyone is going to enjoy V action, it's you guys. 

Vizslas can be a freakin handful (as you know), but truly unique animals. Good to browse around the forum and see other Vs with just as much personality. cheers


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a wonderful tribute to Tanner.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Good Times.........

Lovely Life 

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

A wonderful tribute to the life of Tanner, thank you so much for sharing some of his life with us.
take care.Rob and Darcy..


----------

